# blyxa japonica



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i have some blyxa i'd like to find a quick home for. $1 a stem, about 10-15 available. shipping is $5. 

this is a great price for this plant (from what ive seen). it's one of my favorites too! i just have too much.

i also have red root floater for sale - $2 a cup+. 

i also have some java fern available. pretty much any size you can imagine. 

as im at it, i also have some RCS to sell. $2 a peice plus a freebee plant or two. i always send extra shrimp to ensure you get them alive and happy. 

thanks!

oh, and i can ship this week or next.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

How tall does the blyxa japonica get? Do you use it as a ground cover, mid-tank?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Blyxa Japonica is like a grassy mound 3"-6"tall, its technically a stem plant but it doesn't look like one when planted. Its usually used as a midground plant. check out the plant finder here on APC


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i use it in mid tank as it gets maybe 5" at the most for me. it's a stem plant that doesnt grow like most stem plants. it is a bushy effect... thats why i like it. i'd say it relative to a fancy grass in outdoor landscaping. HTH


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

What kind of lighting do you have? I have 390wt of CF lighting on my 125gal. I'm hoping to keep it short, say 3-5inches. 

What side of town do you live? Do I recall correctly that you said Polaris area? I may be up that way sometime this week.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

RCS? What kind of shrimp are those? REd cherry?


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

I would be interested in the shrimp. I've never had shrimp in my tanks but been wanting to try them. Any tips on care for them would be most welcome! How many would you recommend for a 20g long?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> RCS? What kind of shrimp are those? REd cherry?


Correct, RCS is Red Cherry Shrimp. CRS is Crystal Red Shrimp


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ever- im near polaris- yup! im available tomorrow if you want to meet me up here. this wekend ill be out of town. 

the red cherries (thanks for the clarification, matt!) will be juvies and about 1/2" long. i have not put them with many fishes, only small danio species and small loaches (b. sithimunki). i wouldnt recommend them for tanks with cichlids unless it is a large heavily planted tank.

the blyxa is growing in my 10g with 30w over it. it doesnt stay short for too long, but grows nice and bushy with that lighting. it also will turn a nice bronze/red color. most of the stems i have now are green.

hope that answers most peoples questions. dont hesitate to PM me.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I want some red cherry shrimp! How do you ship? Anyone have some locally? I have a 20H that they would LOVE.

Kettering, ohio 45429


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Jeff,

Most of us in the "plant world" ship using USPS Priority Mail for about $5. That is the standard cost for shipping packages up to a pound. Heat packs and insulated boxes may drive up the price a little bit though. 

Plants and shrimp, especially the Cherry Reds, will be just fine with a 2-3 day trip via USPS  Priority Mail from Columbus should get to you in about a day so no worries!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

the blyxa is all gone. i do have cherries and they are $2 each, 6/$10 plus $8.10 shipping for 2-day usps. 

sorry i didnt reply soon enough, jeff.  busy week at school.


----------

